# If (pokud, jestli)



## Tagarela

Nazdar,

I'd like to know if in phrases like this "If you have time, come and visit me" I can use either pokud or jestli. 

_*Pokud/jestli* budeš mít čas, přijd’ mě navštívit. _

Ahoj.


----------



## Potworowich Zumbeispiegel

Ahoj, 

In this context, both "pokud" and "jestli" are OK and quite equivalent. "Pokud" might have a very little bit more of a formal tinge, considering. 

"Když" can be used as well    
_"Když __budeš mít čas, přijd’ mě navštívit_".

and I´d say that´s the most frequent of the three in colloquial speech. 

Měj se


----------



## slavic_one

Mohlo by též "Jak budeš mít čas..."?


----------



## winpoj

Mohlo, ale:

1) je to hovorové,

2) znamená to "až budeš mít čas", nikoli "když budeš mít čas" (i.e. not if but when).


----------



## slavic_one

No to jo, ale myslel jsem to jako ve smyslu "když. Nebo "když" může být taky "if"?


----------



## winpoj

Maybe someone will differ on this, but I perceive "Jak budeš mít čas, ..." as an equivalent to "Až budeš mít čas, ...", i.e. the speaker believes that the person spoken to will have time at some point.

I think the distinction between "když" and "až" for sentences referring to the future was discussed in some thread.


----------

